# Anyone know how to fix a broken/dislocated koi jaw?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Recently the koi had been swimming around briefly with part of it's jaw hanging down, but would pull it back in. This time around it's been hanging down for two days, so it seems to be more serious.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Is the fish able to eat, or can you isolate it to see how it's doing? Is it hanging at a 90 degree angle, or just "out"?

Probably no immediate fix, but first concern would be whether the fish can still eat...


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Elle said:


> Is the fish able to eat, or can you isolate it to see how it's doing? Is it hanging at a 90 degree angle, or just "out"?
> 
> Probably no immediate fix, but first concern would be whether the fish can still eat...


The fish can eat and is swimming perfectly fine. The right side of the jaw is just pushed down and forward a bit. It's similar, but much less intense than this.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Was it normal before?


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

dino said:


> Was it normal before?


As far as I know, yes. I never noticed anything for the first week of having it. At first I thought it was just sifting rocks in it's mouth but now that's been days and I checked inside the mouth to find it empty, I'm assuming it swam into something.


----------

